# Floor jack adapter



## Sylvainmom (Nov 7, 2018)

What to do on a rainy day, a floor jack adapter that does protect the body of your car. Make from a left over UHMW part...! Also add a magnet in order not to lose it .


----------



## buffdan (Nov 7, 2018)

nicely done!


----------



## eugene13 (Nov 7, 2018)

I've done nearly the same thing, to remove a transmission


----------

